# New member: denim blue 225 on porsche cups



## Roscosera (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi. New member here. I have a mk1 225. 
Just fitted porsche cup 1 wheels, coilovers and porsche calipers today and decided it was time to join the forum.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Roscosera, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Roscosera (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome. Looks tight around the front arch

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Roscosera (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks guys. Yeah it's very low. Sump is very near to the ground. And our roads here in ireland are shit.
I think i may have to increase the ride height at the front. My camber at the rear is crazy as well. Needs to come back in.
Lowerering a tt is not cheap!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

